# Mixing Clen with stimulants... Good or bad?



## Bigb21084 (Apr 30, 2011)

Like caffeine or an amphetamine, yea or?


----------



## sjk (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm doing coffee and clen at this very moment!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol, morning ritual aye


----------



## brundel (Apr 30, 2011)

* HELIOS*

:::This stuff should probably not be used by beginners.::::


100ml

5.5mg yohimbine
40mcg clen


distilled water=92.85
Powders................clen 4mg.....yohimbine 550mg
BA.....3ml 

______

.22 syringe filter.

Mix the BA and powder ....run it through the filter into the 100ml vial.
Followed by the distilled water using the same filter.

DO the alcohol and powder first.

Its gonna hurt.
Its gonna be pretty evil stuff if you havnt used it be careful...

Perhaps get some dyphenhydramine .....and xanax.

Youll likely have to shake a bit before use but nothing like test susp or winny because its only 5.54mg per ml.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 30, 2011)

brundel said:


> * HELIOS*
> :::This stuff should probably not be used by beginners.::::



Haven't seen THIS in a long time 
Used to give crazy results, but the bruises/welts were a b1tch

@OP
I would just try out Clen first. If you have a reputable source and the product seems "legit", then I would just do a 2-week on/off cycle or run Keto throughout. I wouldn't run ECA along with Clen though. Since E and Clen are both pretty harsh on the adrenal glands, you really do not want to burn them out. Up the water and have Taurine on hand for the cramps.


----------



## sjk (Apr 30, 2011)

Taking 3gr taurine and 400mg of potassium works ideal for most. Do yourself a favor and take it before the cramps start. If not you'll get cramps in places you never knew you had.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 1, 2011)

heres a pretty good read to check out for next time.. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...3-clen-vs-eca-brief-personal-review-both.html


----------



## gamma (May 1, 2011)

dont think clen should be mixed with cns stims ..


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 1, 2011)

What causes these cramps?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 1, 2011)

Don't quote me, as I don't have my Pharm book in front of me. If I remember correctly, it supposedly "burns-up" or severly depletes the stored potassium and taurine levels in your liver. Also, dehydration and electrolyte imbalances would cause cramping. 

Clenbuterol has an extremely long half life, compared to albuterol. This is why albuterol is used as a "rescue" drug for asthmatics and not for long term prevention.


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 2, 2011)

Is Clen also known to cause headaches?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 2, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Is Clen also known to cause headaches?



Yes, it will also cause increased H/R, B/P, Headaches, etc....if you have too much in your system or you react adversely to it. Make sure to have plenty of water and the proper electrolytes to replace what you will lose. Granted sometimes it's ok to have these S/E, however, if they are excessive or way out of what you usually experience, then it's time to stop taking it or start titrating the dose down. 

The thing with T3, is that people WANT to feel something. The main thing you should do is monitor your temperature. T3 is a drug that takes a long time to start working. It's not like it hits you right then and there. I see people taking one to two days @ 50mcg, getting upset that they don't get an amphetamine rush, and bump it up to 100mcg! (note: this is if you have a legit product and not some bunk piece of shit)

I know you were asking about Clen, but it and T3 are usually paired together for "research".


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 2, 2011)

I'm definitely feeling the 50mcg! Everything is excelrated, and I'm shaking most of the time....

Oh yeah, I wanted to be productive yesterday so i took an Adderall XR... Took it at 10 am and did not fall asleep until 6 am this morning damn


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 2, 2011)

XR = extended release. Hence the reason why it stayed working for so long


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 2, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Is Clen also known to cause headaches?


 

hell yes !!!  i was getting massive headaches when i would get to 120 mcgs.


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 2, 2011)

I'm on 50 for the third day and my heads a rocking. Thing I found a cheaper alternative to adderall though


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 2, 2011)

And yea dj, I know :-/ But I was productive as all hell!!! Haha


----------



## Bigb21084 (May 2, 2011)

How much Taurine and Potassium should I be taking?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 2, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> How much Taurine and Potassium should I be taking?



Clenbuterol FAQ>>>

Everything you wanted to know. Scroll down about halfway through and you will see what is recommended for potassium and taurine


----------

